# So what about the new My Bloody Valentine's album?



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)

Listening the first song, sounds pretty good. I was super surprised, I spent the weekend outside and checking my facebook a friend told me they released the new album, out of the nothing :lol:

New website too, with link to buying the album: http://www.mybloodyvalentine.org/






Edit: Not so sold after listening the album, seams a bit weak, but it will be nice for expanding live repertoire!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Not bad, doesn't have the coherent flow of loveless, more like a collection of songs than a directed album. The songs are a bit hit and miss, some great, some less so but at least they are doing something a bit different. Shame it took 20 years to take shoegaze in a new direction.


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I'd like to think that shoegaze just evolved (or merged) to drone music, something different but the natural path.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes I suppose. I don't know the varieties of drone well but by its very nature doesn't sound like it is going anywhere even when it is. This at least sounds like different styles of shoegaze, compared to Loveless sounding all the same.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I actually thought it was very nice! I was so excited to listen to it, but immediately thought that it would be a bit self-indulgent simply because it was titled _m b v_ like it was some tribute to themselves. However, the album was actually pretty good, and I'd say I was completely caught off guard. A lot of music is created subconsciously based on what the artist is surrounded by at the time and what they indulge themselves in, so I set myself up to believe that they would never create the shoegaze scene that their sound thrived so well in. They were able to use that to create a new, 2013 sound, which is good! I'm really glad they didn't try to kid themselves and pretend to be the MBV that recorded _Loveless_. Overall, it's an interesting followup to Loveless.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I love 'Loveless', from first listen to 4 tracks from m b v I'm not overly impressed with it. It's getting very good reviews though, it's probably a grower.

I prefer Slowdive anyway.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been listening to it a lot lately. I still think it's a really good, logical followup to _Loveless_. They took shoegaze and put it in the context of 2013. There is a constant fear (but reassurance) in the fact that artists have released their magnum opus and then died out, but My Bloody Valentine actually followed through. It's scary to think of it that way, but I think it really did work out. The thing I love about this band is their talent with choosing exactly the right chords and the exact harmonic emphasis, and then _holding it_ for what seems like eternity. It's an absolute paralysis of distortion, and there's little things better than letting yourself be engrossed in distortion.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Without having seen it or heard any of it, let me guess: it has song titles like "When You Said" and "She Said She Knows When..."


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

A lot more vague, actually.



She Found Now
Only Tomorrow
Who Sees You
Is This and Yes
If I Am
New You
In Another Way
Nothing Is
Wonder 2

"She found now"


----------



## Eva (Mar 2, 2013)

They are going in the right direction. I think it's a great album


----------

